# Names for Twist's Kids- updated pictures on pgs 4 and 5



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok so i have alot of potential names for the two girls . i'm going to let the 4h girl name her off a list of these names but this one is for the doeling i'm keeping 

we have a name


SDK AS Alley-oop


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

I see some names from the Dill's site lol. I like SDK AS Alley-oop


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

haha i like dills.. don't tease me!!

haha what other two?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

They think up good names! Hmmm... SDK AS Rockin' Robin SDK AS Twist n' Shout


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

yea they do! great names and great goats


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

Which one are you keeping - what is that girl's personality? I honestly could not pick because I really think that it depends on the previous questions :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

im pretty sure its the creme one, and she is a powerball and flashy attitude to boot


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

I think the red one should be love is a battle field that is super cute!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

my favorites are

SDK AS All Eyes On Me

SDK AS Rock This Town

SDK AS Isn't She Lovely?

SDK AS Maneater

SDK AS Alley-oop

SDK AS The Whole Shebang


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

SDK AS twist n' shout sounds like agreat name!! i'm gonna need some help on names in a few weeks too!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

ugh its so hard to pick which one to keep! seriously. the dark one is really flashy and showy when she stands still, but the creme one is so pretty on the move.. oh well i guess i have two weeks


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

I like the dark one the best- :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

I like Twist and Shout and Rock This Town is very cool! I dunno....all of them are really good!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

haha what are you saying, we should pull them out of the hat?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

Haha,,,not a bad idea!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

true... heres the best part.. i had anothe rname idea

but this one would only work for the dark one

SDK AS Itty Bitty Pretty One


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

now that is cool.............. :shades: :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

I love the little dark girl, that name is adorable too!! 

I like Twist N Shout, Alley-oop, and Isn't she Lovely?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

well. i haven't made up my mind yet.. ugh!

but they are VERY CUTE! im going to try and get some new pictures of the babies today when i get pics of the new goats


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

Sweet! Can't wait to see 'em!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

SDK AS Rock This Town
SDK AS All Eyes On Me
SDK AS Love Is A Battle Field
Those are my favorites but whatever you choose they are all cute names. (The goats are both cute too.)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

ok i got pictures of the babies today! they are exactly one week old today.

if i keep the dark one her name will be SDK AS Itty Bitty Pretty One

the creme one is still open for names


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

this is the doe i need names for


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

Awwww...they are so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids*

They are so cute....  ..
........I cannot think of a name right now..............


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*

awwww.!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*



> this is the doe i need names for


pop tart or cream puff?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*

I like Alley-oop and Isn't She Lovely. . . . (you can call her "Izzy") those are my favorites.  They are both so adorable!! I personally would keep the red girl, something about her is just striking, so very cute!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*

the thing about the reddish one is her neck is really short and she doesnt have as tight of shoulders as her sister

but her sister has a hock that she always cocks in, only one side.. and it makes her look narrow..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*

ok i've narrowed it down to six of the ones you guys chose, so now the poll is up

i think you can pick two?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*

What cuties! The right name will hit you for her when you are least expecting it!

Give everyone lots of loves for all of us! They are beautiful


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*

Yeah, that is true about her neck looking shorter and she doesn't look quite as refined and "dainty". I kinda like those "powerhouse" looking does though. . . . do they have blue eyes?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*

hope the votes get her a cute name....................good luck.......


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*

no neither have blue eyes.. but i think im not seeing what everyone else sees.. the bigger doe seems more flashy.. i dunno. i get to dehorn today...whoo

so sad imma cry :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*



> get to dehorn today...whoo
> 
> so sad imma cry :tears:


awwwww...it's OK ..........don't cry............your gonna make me cry........... :tears:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*

its always so sad!! not to mention i usually puke from the smell


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*

Oh, I'm sorry! That is no fun disbudding!! I hate it and refuse to do it anymore. . . . can't hardly watch the lady who disbuds for us, it's so sad. . . .  :tears:

The bigger doe is the lighter-colored one, right? I don't know, it's just something about the red girl that I like more. . . . decisions. . . . glad it's not me!! :greengrin: JK. Well, one way I've decided was based on personality. So, maybe if you can't choose based on conformation, maybe keep the "sweeter" one?? Just a thought. . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*

yea the lighter one is the bigger one.. i went to dehorn and i couldn't find horn buds but i know they're horned.. so i'll give them a little longer.

i like dairy type does.. they are just soo beautiful to me..

does the dark one look like her chine is low?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*



> its always so sad!! not to mention i usually puke from the smell


 sounds like it really is hard on you......to puke ......ewww...you poor thing.......


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- new pictures of the babies up*

ok dehorned the girls today.. soo sad, but it has to be done

i got a confirmation from the 4h girl today for whichever doeling i don't keep

i get to do shots soon too! i love babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

how did you do ......did you hold back getting sick?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

i did it outside, so the smell was dispersed.. but i found out my dehorner is breaking.. it wouldn't heat up, so i had to use our big one for calves, well it has a calves end and one for big boers or saanens and such.. so the burn areas bigger, but i think it worked

six shooter is going to be so bummed, but she said she thinks that eureka is due for sure to soldier so.. fingers crossed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*



> six shooter is going to be so bummed, but she said she thinks that eureka is due for sure to soldier so.. fingers crossed


I think it is time for a new de-horner.... :wink:

I think the lord may of blessed her in another .....miracle way.........that would be something spectacular..........wouldn't it.........


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

yea i'm hoping soldier got a good 3 or 4 preggo.. he always did super for me.. since twist kidded 3 days into his due dates.

yea i need a new dehorner and a new set of hoof trimmers before more kids come!!

OH! and i milked twist today for the first time ever and no problems at all, no kicking or screaming or anything and shes a FF! and i've never seen such orifices. i milked out both sides in a minute

and i know its a little early to start milking, but she's making so much milk daily i dont want her to lop.. shes got a show in february

but awesome udder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

Alright .....love to hear about "twist"...that is so neat she is doing so well......usually they jump all over the place.......like saying" hey what are you doing back there".......Sounds excellent for her to have that good of milk production that young............ 

what kind of trimmers do you use.........I use the orange handle ones......................it doesn't take long for them to dull..........we use a file on it and sharpen it .........it works for a while and eventually we do have to replace it.......


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

I don't think her chine looks low but it's hard to tell from pics. . . .

Glad the disbudding went well! Babies are so much fun!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

toth: i used to use these old hoof trimmers i got wayyy back when we first started with goats when i was like.13 haha

im going to buy the orange handled ones from jeffers.. my friend has them and they are like god's weapon for feet.. i love them

im really excited (can you tell) about how twist is producing and milking.. what was left from the babies today almost filled my 2 qt bucket..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

it doesnt hurt to start milking now --- keeps milk production up and you get to use teh milk


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

yea. i just can't believe how much there is!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*



> im going to buy the orange handled ones from jeffers.. my friend has them and they are like god's weapon for feet.. i love them
> 
> im really excited (can you tell) about how twist is producing and milking.. what was left from the babies today almost filled my 2 qt bucket..


 I also use them..............they make it alot easier to trim...........all the other brands seem to dull after the first couple of goats..........

Yes I can tell...........that you are very excited.......  ......you have very good reason to..............I am so excited for you........ :leap: 2 qt bucket left after the babies ...............Is excellent................ :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

yea i couldn't believe how nice the orange ones worked!

i couldn't believe she milked that much after babies!! and shes only like 20 inches tall


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

excellent...............  :thumbup: only 20 inches tall........that is amazing............

Are you getting closer in your decision on which kid you are keeping?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

im really leaning on the creme one.. she is just developing into a beautiful girl, looking just like mom, who i absolutely love, there's just something about her that makes her seem like the one.. but then again .. lilbit is sooo cute the neck thing just bugs me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

Poor SDK .............decisions................decisions......I see :shades: ......you are still in ............maybe that one.?................or maybe that one.?...............yep that's the one........... :greengrin: ........your still in the confused stage........ :question: ......LOL 

I've been there before..................  :doh:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

usually its really easy for me to pick! even when i get my boer goats! but now, i cant decide.

i think i'll let the 4h girl decide which one she wants.. that sounds much easier huh toth?

toth how much do you charge for does?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*



> i think i'll let the 4h girl decide which one she wants.. that sounds much easier huh toth?
> 
> toth how much do you charge for does?


 Yes it will make it easier ......to have 4h girl decide.......... :thumbup:

Well with pricing our fullblood boer does  ............we charge from a quality perspective ................they range from $300 and go up depending on quality................. 

how much do you get for yours?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

i haven't had any yet. im breeding my fullblood in december-january to my friends red ryder son.. they should be really nice.. but i sure cant keep any


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

that's exciting.............spring kids...............  :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

hopefully.. were breeding our APB and our FB does this winter and our percentages in the summer

i just hope i dont get gored again haha.. my ding-a-ying haha

i got new pictures of the babies today.. and i got one of ding-a-ying


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

well we named the creme one alley-oop

fit better after today.. she's kind of a clutz


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Names for Twist's Kids- update on 4h girl*

and here's the lil bit.. she was a showoff today.. haha

her neck seems longer in these.. sigh.. hurry up 4h girl and answer the email!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!! I just LOVE that little red girl!!!! She is soooooo cute!   I would keep her in a heartbeat!! The creme girl looks nice but in the pic it looks like she toes out a little and her toes are not as tight as they could be. . . . I'm probably way off as it's hard to tell from pics. But I just love that little red girl, I want a red baby!! Hopefully Claribelle gives me one. . . . . she's kinda a dark gold-ish color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SDK.................alley oop and lil bit are so beautiful.................I kind of like the red one .........but..........alley oop is nice to................see .............now you have me confused and un- decided........ SDK............LOL  :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha gaH!!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the 4h girl said she doesn't care which one she gets, gah!!

eeny-meeny-miney-mo


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

idk but i have a spot spot for the red one...... :wink: hard decision though


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think they are both gorgous. The red one is really flashy though. IDK...tough decisions....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i love lilbit. 

so i guess the defining moment of who stays and who goes is the shoulders.. if lilbit has tight shoulders she stays.. if they are loose she goes..


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Twist is a very pretty girl!!! Okay, let's see. . . . maybe pick the one that is most improved over momma. Anything you would like to change about mom? See if the kid is improved in that area. Also, check their teats. Look to see which one has closer-spaced teats and larger teat size. Just a couple suggestions. . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

psh ..im a little biased on mom... i think she is perrfect haha 

alley does toe out a bit, but last time i checked lilbit has loose shoulders.. i don't know if it was the way she was standing or if they're really lose

i love my momma twist, but her teats do point our a little bit.. so checking teats is a good idea!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> eeny-meeny-miney-mo


 when you decide .........let us know..............LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so here's what i've done.. i've taken the scorecards for adga, ags and Ndga and applied them all to the babies

heres what i got:


lilbit:

ags:
style: 3 of 3
front end assembly: 6 of 8
head:10 of 10
back: 10 of 13 ( she does dip a little in the chine when she walks with her head low)
f.legs: 6 of 6
r. legs: 6 of 6
f. feet:3 of 5( toes out a bit on both fronts)
r. feet:5 of 5
angulation:3 of 4
neck: 3 of 4
ribs/skin: 4 of 4
thighs: 4 of 5
withers:4 of 5
chest:9 of 10 ( really deep and tight elbows)
barrel:10 of 12 ( could be longer)
total: 83

alley
ags:
style: 3 of 3
front end assembly: 6 of 8
head:10 of 10
back: 12 of 13 ( she walks really level..would like rump little more level)
f.legs: 5 of 6
r. legs: 5 of 6
f. feet:3 of 5 ( toes out on both fronts)
r. feet: 4 of 5
angulation:4 of 4
neck: 4 of 4
ribs/skin: 4 of 4
thighs: 5 of 5
withers:5 of 5
chest:7of 10 ( elbows need to be tighter, narrower than sister)
barrel:10 of 12 ( could be wider)
total points:83


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ADGA:


lilbit: 
stature: 2 of 2
head:10 of 10
front end: 5 of 8
back:9 of 12
legs/feet:20 of 23
dairy character: 23 of 30
chest:6 of 7
barrel: 7 of 8
total:82

Alley:
stature: 2 of 2
head:10 of 10
front end: 5 of 8
back: 11 of 12
legs/feet:18 of 23
dairy character: 28 of 30
chest:4 of 7
barrel: 7 of 8
total:85



NDGA:

lilbit: 
gen.apperance: 11 of 12
dairy character: 4 of 6
head: 5 of 5
neck: 3 of 4
shoulders:4 of 5
chest: 7 of 10
barrel: 9 of 10
ribs: 4 of 4
rump:9 of 10
f.legs:3 of 3
f.feet: 1 of 2
r.legs: 3 of 3
r. feet: 2 of 2
total:65

alley:
gen.apperance: 12 of 12
dairy character: 5 of 6
head: 5 of 5
neck: 4 of 4
shoulders:5 of 5
chest: 5 of 10
barrel: 9 of 10
ribs: 4 of 4
rump:9 of 10
f.legs:2 of 3
f.feet: 1 of 2
r.legs: 2 of 3
r. feet: 1 of 2
total:64


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow................... I am confused.............LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

don't worry i am too.. haha

they each win one, and then they tie on the third.. 

sigh , woe is we


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is alot........ of this .........and that.................. :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Did you check the teats? 

Well, that's a tough decision. Which one has the sweeter personality??


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea i checked teats.. it didn't help much

the teats are the same size, shape, and distance apart on both the kids.. 

right now.. neither of them want anything to do with me.. i burned them remember?? 

im thinking.. sinceeveryone seems to adore her.. i will keep lilbit.. because.. its so close on points for all three, and since the 4h girl will show mostly ADGA i think that alley might do better for her??


and second opinions on points?? i used the pictures i posted yesterday for the most part


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you did good on the points. It's hard for me to tell from the pics but if I were you, I'd definitely keep LilBit, she just looks nicer overall, to me anyways.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh and she is little bit weak in the chine, but it only shows when she has her head down. 


i think i will keep lil bit.. since i show ndga alot too..


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I like Lilbit better myself. Alley seems to have week pasterns to me, could just be the photos though.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its official then.. lilbit gets to stay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

and the winner is.............. :shades: ....................lilbit  :thumbup:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

did you get the mane little bitty pretty one from celtic stars?
beth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i dunno.. it just popped.

i got an email today from the breeder of the momma.. and she said to be leery of lilbit since she dips in her back when she walks.. so i'm back on the fence since i love the breeder and shes my "mentor"


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, either you keep Alley w/ weak pasterns (they look pretty weak to me too but hopefully it's the pic) or you keep Lilbit with a dip in the chine. Can you try to get a pic of her walking so that we can see how bad it is??


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i can try.. she moves fast! haha

i attached an older picture, where she was run-jumping and had her head down


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Boy...SDK ........your having a real hard time ..........there is no winner yet...?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i think im still going to go with little bit.. i looked at the point values and the legs are way more points than the back.. so.. i'll stay with the lilbit


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK .............I think you made a good choice.......you can always later ........breed her to a good strong back buck and the kids should be fine...........  :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea very true.. like my new prince kevin  :drool: :drool:   

i seriously get all mushy when i see him.. how sad.. i just love him though.. so gentle and he's already leash trained!!..gabby, not so much... but he is the prince.. i'll shutup cause i can go on forever


haha.. if my other bucks saw this.. they would pee on me..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yea very true.. like my new prince kevin


 there............. ya......... go........ :thumbup:

and.......... I do not mind hearing about your drooling.. :drool: ........go ahead and talk all ya want...........LOL 



> haha.. if my other bucks saw this.. they would pee on me..


 :ROFL: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

could you imagine.. they would shun me!! especially loki..


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Great decision! 
haha.. if my other bucks saw this.. they would pee on me.. LOL!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, you all know I've liked Lilbit from the start,  so that's a great decision to keep her!!!  I would imagine it'd be easier to fix the dip in the chine by breeding to a very level buck than it would be to fix pasterns. . . . jmho. I just think Lilbit is a little doll, so, so cute!! Awesome decision!! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> could you imagine.. they would shun me!! especially loki..


so funny SDK............ :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh my gosh i think someone told them!!!


buddy peed on me!! JUST BLATANTLY!!!


ahh :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

OMG we have a traitor???????? LOL!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

no kidding!! 

i was like.. OMG i jinxed myself


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> oh my gosh i think someone told them!!!
> 
> buddy peed on me!! JUST BLATANTLY!!!
> 
> ahh :shocked: :shocked:


SDK ........your in trouble now.....................Oh no .........and he pee'd on you :worried:

The jig is up.................LOL :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok now my billy tried to pee on me. Whats up with this.... I think we need to have a talk with the goats or something..... :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

the bucks must be bleating......what ..............what's .............to each other.............. :shades: 
LOL :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> the bucks must be bleating......what ..............what's .............to each other.............. :shades:
> LOL :ROFL:


 I think you might be right...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I told my buck "if you don't stop peeing on me your job here is done and you will be put into retirement meaning no more girls for you". I think he understood because he's being ultra sweet today. :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i threatened mine with a knife.... harsh but lets hope it worked



so.. i told the 4h girl that she was going to get the whiter one since the red one is littler.. and no response.. i sent it like 4 days ago


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I think he understood because he's being ultra sweet today


He's sucking up now.............. :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> so.. i told the 4h girl that she was going to get the whiter one since the red one is littler.. and no response.. i sent it like 4 days ago


 Wow SDK................It makes you wonder........ if she wants her or not.........or if she even checked her e-mail yet? :shrug:

A knife SDK............ :shades: your suppose to be carving a pumpkin not goatkin.......LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i dunno but .. it'd be nice to know


haha yea and if he behaves. then it will only be a pumpkin


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i dunno but .. it'd be nice to know


 Yeah ......maybe give her a little longer......and then.......maybe call her?



> haha yea and if he behaves. then it will only be a pumpkin


  :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We have stated on our website that if we do not hear back from the purchaser within 5 days the kid will be offered to another person. . . . do you have her phone # to reach her?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she shows bunnies alot! so she's always somewhere

she just emailed me.. and she asked if i could guarantee that the baby would win at a show.. so i'm starting to doubt that this sale will go through, because thats ridiculous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> she just emailed me.. and she asked if i could guarantee that the baby would win at a show.. so i'm starting to doubt that this sale will go through, because thats ridiculous


 Oh the nerve of some people.................no one .....I mean no one .........can predict what a judge is going to like and dislike..............We had a friend take there solid red boer to a ABGA show ............the judge told all the solids and paints to go home..........he will not judge them.... ..these goats were beautiful in conformation............had it all.......of course this was when they first started trying to appear at the ABGA shows..................but anywayz..............

I have seen judges knock down some real beautiful goats..............and give 1st to a goat that shouldn't of won any place.......................... :shrug:

you see...........you never know ...... :shrug: .........................judges are like us .......they are all different in there tastes ....................


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is crazy!! She's got some nerve. :sigh: What did you tell her?? You should tell her that all you can give her is your best educated guess at how she will do. . . . no breeder anywhere, at any time (no matter how good or how great the goats are) can guarantee an animal's success in the show ring. That's just a ridiculous question. I have never seen a breeder guarantee that. 

I hope she does end up purchasing her and if not. . . . then maybe sixshooter gets a doe from Soldier??? :shrug: Maybe that could be a good thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I hope she does end up purchasing her and if not. . . . then maybe sixshooter gets a doe from Soldier??? :shrug: Maybe that could be a good thing.


 you know........... maybe it is meant to be ...........for sixshooter?

But sixshooter has a new post .....................she has to many goats and needs to downsize......................................this is her post title................................................. "Need some advice on changinf some things around here"


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i told the girl no one can guarantee that a goat will win, but shes a good goat, and she's getting her for a really good price, 

i just hope she doesn't back out of the sale, cause that means i've got another bred doe for the spring(shes supposed to buy a pair.)

sigh


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Maybe she is just young and not very experienced with buying an animal. Although if she shows bunnies she should know that you can never predict what a judge will like in the ring.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

exactly .. shes only 14, but she shows rabbits and boer wethers.. so i was like.. uhhh..

and she acts like i'm charging her an arm and a leg for these two.. i'm asking 550 for two dual registered goats and one is bred to a dual registerd buck...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> and she acts like i'm charging her an arm and a leg for these two.. i'm asking 550 for two dual registered goats and one is bred to a dual registerd buck...


550 for 2............. is not an arm and a leg at all.........and getting dual registered wow that is a steal....... But if she wants to buy a arm or an leg of the goat ..........let her .............she just can't take the goat........that would make her partial owner......LOL :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a pretty good price. I hope it works out for you. . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well she just replied and said ok.. now i've just got to set up the date to meet her

i'm going to try and get new pictures of the babes today.. i would get one of mom's udder, but .. its not so pretty empty.. kind of like a deflating balloon haha


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

#1 rule- you must be harsh to your billies so they behave and don't become willies (weathers).
Wow! a lot can happen in a short amount of time. I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh they behave.. they are just jealous of the new man.. sad part is i dont have any girlfriends for him till late spring.. so i don't know why they are complaining


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> well she just replied and said ok.. now i've just got to set up the date to meet her


 well that is good........glad to hear it.........  but you did tell her.........no quarantines on the judge part? LOL :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea.. i talked to the girl who referred me to this girl and i told her what she asked.. and she said oh yea, she never loses, and if she does she blames the breeder..

:roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a very competitive little girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yea.. i talked to the girl who referred me to this girl and i told her what she asked.. and she said oh yea, she never loses, and if she does she blames the breeder..


 wow ............,but to ......blame the breeder...............that's kinda harsh,......... but we don't know........ if the buyer is going to feed/worm ect...the right.....way.....................so I see it as ...............................blame on themselves...LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

has the 4h girl......... picked up her goat yet?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

SDK said:


> yea.. i talked to the girl who referred me to this girl and i told her what she asked.. and she said oh yea, she never loses, and if she does she blames the breeder..
> 
> :roll:


How can you blame the breeder. MY minis never did very well in show because it didn't really matter and white I was told they would be good show animals it's not the breeders fault.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> How can you blame the breeder. MY minis never did very well in show because it didn't really matter and white I was told they would be good show animals it's not the breeders fault.


 you are so right goatnutty...........I do not know how she could of blamed the breeder either....It's mostly the buyers responsibility....... because they are the ones that have to feed and worm ect properly.....Not even then ........sometimes you can get a judge....... that will give you 1st to another that may give you 4th.....different likes and dislikes.......makes different outcomes...... :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she hasn't picked up yet, but the baby won't be ready until nov. 30th anyway....

she's the kind of kid whose parents buy the best animals around so the girl can win.. but i told her and she seems to understand it.

i gave her till the 14th of dec to pick up, and then i start to charge for the board of the two goats, i got new pictures today of the babies and kevin and gabby, but i'm going to make a new thread for them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> she hasn't picked up yet, but the baby won't be ready until nov. 30th anyway....


 I forget sometimes....... that she is still a wee one.........LOL



> she's the kind of kid whose parents buy the best animals around so the girl can win.. but i told her and she seems to understand it.


see....that tells you what kind of goats you have....."real nice ones" 

love those pics,, on your other posts.........all your goats are nice.....  :drool:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks.. but they're are better goats that i go against.. like penny hammers.. she has super nice nigerians, so does her niece and debbie toomey.. but i'm happy because i'm starting to hold my own in the [email protected]!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> but i'm happy because i'm starting to hold my own in the [email protected]!


Alright .............good for you....SDK.......keep up the good work...  
:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

